
Slimbox – Declutters your inbox in seconds - slimbox
https://slimboxapp.com
======
mtmail
A refreshing transparent privacy policy, I like it a lot.

I recommend adding 'Show HN' to the title so the submission goes to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)

~~~
slimbox
Thanks so much for checking out for spending the time to check out the policy.
We put a lot of thought into making it as human and transparent as possible.
And really appreciate the tip.

------
webmobdev
I guess this could be useful for people who do not know how to use email rules
/ filters.

